# BJ has joined the club



## Moefti (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,
Recently became the proud owner of a 2007, V6 3.2 TT, brilliant black. Quite a change from my previous car a VW Beetle from 1967 (don't worry I'm keeping it in the family [smiley=bigcry.gif]). 
With my new TT Holland seems even smaller. 
Glad to join the UK TT forum.
See you,
BJ


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome

get some pics up asap :wink:


----------



## Moefti (Jan 1, 2009)

Glup, I'll have to wash it first, the weather has been beastly here .
So give me a few days and I'll post some pics, inside and out.
Thank for the welcome,
BJ


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Moefti (Jan 1, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome ,have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Thanks, but I'm from Holland. I don't liking driving on islands in the mist :wink: 
I will join the dutch TT club, though.
BJ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Moefti said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome ,have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> ...


You don't have to drive here we have members all over the world ,the magazine is the magnet :wink:


----------

